# SECTOR VII



## Gray Wolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Deleted.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 4, 2012)

Ahahaha!

Are you fucking advertising?


----------



## burakki (Aug 4, 2012)

fuck off buddy, this place here isn't for promotion


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry dude, but no advertisements in the den.

EDIT: Moved. That'll learn ya.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Deleted.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Deleted.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 4, 2012)

Gray Wolf said:


> Good lord people! Chill! I'm sorry I didn't know that! If it bugs you that much, then delete the damn thread!



Why do people refuse to read the rules and lurk? Is that really too much to ask?


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 4, 2012)

Show's over. Get out.


----------

